# Fritzbox Phone keine Portweiterleitung



## Florianrau (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all

In naher zukunft werde ich die Fritzbox Phone zugeschickt bekommen.
Die leider nicht über Portweiterleitung verfügt. Zzt. nutze ich meinen alten Netgear Router der immer einwandfrei den Port 80 weitergeleitet hat.

Jetzt meine Frage kann ich das mit der Fritz Box auch irgendwie deichseln,
ich meine wiel die den Port nicht weiterleitet.
Kann man das Prob lösen 

MFG Forian  


PS Sorry für den doppel Post :-(


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Also meine Fritz!Box Phone WLAN kann Ports weiterleiten. Welche Fritz Box kriegst du denn genau?


----------

